# Planted Square Aquarium 23g



## Neverlander (Dec 7, 2010)

*Planted Square Aquarium 23g*

*Southern Facade*





































*Eastern Facade*




























*Western Facade*










*About the tank*

Dimensions: 50 cm (L) x 50 cm (W) x 35 cm (H)
Capacity without substrate: 87.5 lt (~23 g) 
Height of the substrate: ~7-8 cm
Capacity when substrate present: ~70 lt (~18.5 g)
Type of the substrate: Common aquarium gravel
Lightning: Double hood. Each hood contains 3*Fujika 15W E27 Daylight
Fertilizin tabs used in the substrate: None
Liquid fertilizers used: Micro-nutrient, iron and potassium (DIY products)
Filtration: Tetratec 600 external filter
Heater: Atman 100 Watt
Temperature: 26C fixed
Oxigenation: Champion double way pump

*Plants*

*South America*
Cabomba caroliniana 
Echinodorus osiris
Echinodorus bleheri
Echinodorus barthii
Heteranthera zosterifolia

*North and Middle America*
Hemianthus micranthemoides
Ludwigia repens
Sagittaria platyphylla

*Asia*
Cryptocoryne wendeti var. green
Cryptocoryne crispulata var. balansae
Microsorium windelow

*Europe*
Najas minor

*Pantropical*
Ceratopteris thalictroides


----------



## Madfish (Sep 9, 2007)

Wow that looks good.


----------



## houstonhobby (Dec 12, 2008)

I have to say, you are really shaming me into doing something with my 55 cube (just 4 inches bigger on each side but nearly twice as deep). Yours looks so much better.

What are those cichlids? (Not the rams).

Thanks,
Rod


----------



## Liquid_Pyro (May 26, 2010)

What are the leaves on the bottom?


----------



## Neverlander (Dec 7, 2010)

Madfish said:


> Wow that looks good.





houstonhobby said:


> I have to say, you are really shaming me into doing something with my 55 cube (just 4 inches bigger on each side but nearly twice as deep). Yours looks so much better.


I appreciate your comments on the tank...



houstonhobby said:


> What are those cichlids? (Not the rams).
> 
> Thanks,
> Rod


I guess, you mean the gray ones… Those are Keyhole cichlids (Cleithracara maronii)… 



Liquid_Pyro said:


> What are the leaves on the bottom?


The leaves used in the tank are as follow: Wallnut (Juglans sp.; 1st, 3rd, 4th pics), Palm tree (Platanus sp.; 5th, 6th, 7th pics), Oak (Quercus sp.; not presented) and Loquat (Eriobotrya japonica; not presented)...

Thank you very much for your concern…


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

i love the rams! lol your tank looks amazing tho! now i need a cube! 

Amy


----------



## houstonhobby (Dec 12, 2008)

I like leaves in the tank bottom. Very natural look, and provides good food sources for shrimp and baby fish. I have loquat trees in my yard. Are these leaves especially beneficial in any way?


----------



## Neverlander (Dec 7, 2010)

Loquat leaves contain more tannic acid than the others... It means that those leaves more quickly decrease the pH level and keep pH low for a much long period... Therefore, those may be used on demand... However, luqoat leaves rot faster than both oak and palm tree leaves... (Wallnut leaves are the fastest in case of rotting, among all...)


----------



## Neverlander (Dec 7, 2010)

More pics...


----------



## Chafire (Jan 6, 2010)

Very nice tank! I like the addition of the leaves, it gives it a more natural look like a river bottom or forest floor. Any full tank shots?


----------



## Neverlander (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks... Yes, I like leaves... Almost all my tanks have on the bottom... I tend to simulate forrest floor instead of river bottom... Especially in this tank... I have more photos, I guess you will enjoy more if you like forrest floor more... 

I have just full side views, 1st and 5th pics in the first post... Not a full shot like you mean I guess, sorry...


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

i love the pics!!  those corys have some crazy yellow fins!

Amy


----------



## Neverlander (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks Amy... The yellow fins are Corydoras sterbai...

I have seen the pics of your Bolivian Rams... They are just great... Have you bred them? I could get them spawned once but couldn't succeed to grow the fries...


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

i havent tried to breed them, i just want them to be happy in their tank. the male is a little shy compared to the female.. which seems odd but they always both have really nice color, im currently going through a lack of light situation (bf stole my T5 light for the 170... ) so my plants are suffering a tad. i have a coralife light on the ram tank. but a small one. it would be cool if they did breed but i wouldnt try to raise the babies. i have suspicions that i have fish TB so i dont want them to breed.

thank you for the compliment  they like being preened over.. 

Amy.


----------



## Neverlander (Dec 7, 2010)

You are right... Very nice as they are... No need to breed them...


----------



## Cuchulainn (Nov 2, 2010)

Beautiful tank Neverlander thanks for sharing!


----------



## Neverlander (Dec 7, 2010)

Thank you very much...


----------



## Euroamg (Dec 14, 2010)

Nice tank.. I like the natural look to it..


----------



## Neverlander (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks... One of my friends inTurkey described my tank as has been taken from a documentary...


----------



## houstonhobby (Dec 12, 2008)

Very beautiful pictures. Thanks for sharing. I was in Izmer this summer on a mediteranean cruise. Really beautiful place. What part of Turkey are you in? Are there good LFS available there?


----------



## Neverlander (Dec 7, 2010)

I am from Istanbul... Some mediteranean cruises also stop by here... 

I do not know what "LFS" means... I am not so much familiar with some abbreviations in casual language... Sorry...  If you tell me, I can reply, of course...


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

local fish store.


----------



## Neverlander (Dec 7, 2010)

SkyGrl said:


> local fish store.


Oh, yes...  Thanks Amy... Of course, there are... Both common "global" ornimental fish breeders and some native fish breeders exist... However, the freshwater fishes native to Turkey are unfortunatley colorless... Bıut we have some endemic killifish species... But one of our global ornimental fish breeder is very famous... Named Ordas/Ortadogu... The swordtail below is first bred by them and exported, as far as I know...


----------



## Neverlander (Dec 7, 2010)

*A Nice Shot*


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

lol sneaky lil one!!

Amy


----------

